# Shimano Sedona FD



## juggernot (Jul 23, 2015)

Just got a 2500 on sale @ BPS for 39.99.(sales over now) It has 5 bearings, 15 lbs of drag, 32" retrieve, 120yrds-10#, weighs 9.5 oz.also has a lot of the features of their more expensive reels. It is very smooth and the mechanism is tight, no slop between the handle and rotor at all. I'll post up some reviews after I fish it, but so far it seems to be a great reel for $40.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 23, 2015)

Sedona used to be one of the best budget reels out there


Let us know your findings on this latest model


----------



## Jim (Jul 23, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> Sedona used to be one of the best budget reels out there
> 
> 
> Let us know your findings on this latest model



A review for the members would be awesome!


----------



## -CN- (Aug 14, 2015)

I'll give you a review of the Sedona. I have been fishing with 2 of them for a year now. I have a 1500 and a 2500.
I fish the 1500 really hard as I enjoy light and ultra light tackle for bass. One thing that it has developed is a loose bail system. Sometimes I flip it over and it flips back on its own. It isn't ever in a solid open or closed position anymore. The wire construction of the bail itself is flimsy compared to my other reels (St Croix, Abu Garcia and Pflueger). And also isn't comparable to my older Shimano 2000 from the early 2000s era. 
For Shimano as a whole, I'm not impressed with anything anymore. I have 2 baitcasters (one is a Curado) that just don't cast without backlashes. I've tried anywhere from 8-20 lb monofilament and 10-15 lb braided. I get one cast and have a knot so big I have to cut the line off. I can fish all day long with my Abu Garcia or my Daiwa and it won't happen even once. Shimano has become a budget name. But I've learned in recent years that if you're on a budget, there's low-end models from other manufacturers for comparable prices that will work a lot better.


----------



## juggernot (Aug 30, 2015)

-CN- said:


> I'll give you a review of the Sedona. I have been fishing with 2 of them for a year now. I have a 1500 and a 2500.
> I fish the 1500 really hard as I enjoy light and ultra light tackle for bass. One thing that it has developed is a loose bail system. Sometimes I flip it over and it flips back on its own. It isn't ever in a solid open or closed position anymore. The wire construction of the bail itself is flimsy compared to my other reels (St Croix, Abu Garcia and Pflueger). And also isn't comparable to my older Shimano 2000 from the early 2000s era.
> For Shimano as a whole, I'm not impressed with anything anymore. I have 2 baitcasters (one is a Curado) that just don't cast without backlashes. I've tried anywhere from 8-20 lb monofilament and 10-15 lb braided. I get one cast and have a knot so big I have to cut the line off. I can fish all day long with my Abu Garcia or my Daiwa and it won't happen even once. Shimano has become a budget name. But I've learned in recent years that if you're on a budget, there's low-end models from other manufacturers for comparable prices that will work a lot better.





Are you referring to the FD? I have yet to fish w my 2500 but the bail wire and the movement seems sturdy and tight closed and open. I almost always close the bails on my spinning reels w my hand and not the handle to prevent wind loops. I see the FD is going on sale again @ BPS and I may get another one even though I have yet to fish w this one.

I have a Calcutta 251 reel that I've had for well over a decade and it still casts and retrieves like it was brand new. I also have a first gen. 2500 Sustain I got used off Ebay and it has some wear in the action but still performs very well, the casting, retrieve, and drag on both reels are outstanding.


----------



## nlester (Aug 31, 2015)

My grandson is using my Sedona 2500 with a 7 ' medium rod and he loves it. I use to like it too.


----------



## juggernot (Sep 17, 2015)

Finally got to use the real today, and a fantastic afternoon of White Perch fishing. My Dad and I caught over 75 of them and stopped counting. The first spot went cold after a few hours and 25 fish, we left w 6 good sized ones. Ran down the lake a few miles and came upon fish chasing shad on the surface. I could see they were white perch as we passed some jumping out of the water @ cruising speed. We stopped and caught them for over an hour on about every cast and until sundown. The Sedona FD started out OK, casting 8 lb test w a smallish, medium depth Bomber crankbait. It was average in casting distance, drag was fine, no problems w the bail at all, but right away I noticed gear noise and a knock/tick as the spool moved up and down as I retrieved the crankbait. I could feel it also, like something was banging in the gears. It got louder and I felt it more the longer I fished it. I had no problems w reeling in fish, plenty of power, but the noise/vibration in the mechanism was not there w/o a load on the line and concerning. I will report back after seeing what Shimano says about this...........................


----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2015)

I have probably ten or more Shimano spinning reels. Lots of Sedonas in the mix. One thing that has developed in each and every one is a click or knocking sound with each revolution of the handle. I tend to pull plastic swim baits over and through anything and everything so not easy on them.


----------



## juggernot (Jan 17, 2016)

I returned the reel to BPS and was informed there were some defective reels, I apparently got one of them and I did not exchange it.


----------

